# Questions about Shop & Ship



## thirty6chambers (Jul 31, 2009)

If you've used the service, how long does it usually take to ship to your doors from the States?

Would getting an item from the UK be a lot quicker?

Any other tips on using the service would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes items from the UK take less to arrive here than from the US. I found that it takes 1-2 days after the item arrives in the UK Aramex address to get to Dubai. From the US the times vary between 3 days all the way up to 7 days if there are flight delays.

Try to make sure your items get to the US/UK address in one box. Although Aramex claim they bunch items up, the reality is they rarely do that and it depends on the size of the boxes. Smaller boxes go in one flight and larger ones in another or so they say when you complain.


----------



## thirty6chambers (Jul 31, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Yes items from the UK take less to arrive here than from the US. I found that it takes 1-2 days after the item arrives in the UK Aramex address to get to Dubai. From the US the times vary between 3 days all the way up to 7 days if there are flight delays.
> 
> Try to make sure your items get to the US/UK address in one box. Although Aramex claim they bunch items up, the reality is they rarely do that and it depends on the size of the boxes. Smaller boxes go in one flight and larger ones in another or so they say when you complain.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

If it gets delivered to the NY address by thu-fri ... delivered by Sunday ... 

Havent had anything from UK.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Watch out for spurious charges from Shop & Ship - they'll charge 5% duty for customs and then add on other "fees" to suit themselves. Buyer beware!


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Further to my previous post - Dubai Customs charge 5% to import goods into the UAE. Aramex Shop & Ship charge 14% (on top of the shipping charges) including their undocumented, spurious service charges.

I'll stick with UPS or one of the other big couriers from now on - at least with them you know what the charges will be.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are ways around it like finding a way to lower the declared value, stuff like that to ensure you pay as little as possible if anything.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> There are ways around it like finding a way to lower the declared value, stuff like that to ensure you pay as little as possible if anything.


Excellent idea if the vendor will agree. Sadly B&H in NY send equipment with an invoice


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

GlabrousD said:


> Excellent idea if the vendor will agree. Sadly B&H in NY send equipment with an invoice


What is B&H?


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Barbalee said:


> What is B&H?


A gadget store based in NY who, unlike most, are prepared to ship to the UAE.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Has anyone recently used this Aramex SnS service? I'm just about to register but interested to get any further good/bad feedback...

I usually shop online but it's a pain that there are some merchants who don't ship to UAE. 

Now, I have a lot of stuff (mostly LPs , CDs, and vinyl cleaning kits) stuck in my shopping cart.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

jnfr921 said:


> Has anyone recently used this Aramex SnS service? I'm just about to register but interested to get any further good/bad feedback...
> 
> I usually shop online but it's a pain that there are some merchants who don't ship to UAE.
> 
> Now, I have a lot of stuff (mostly LPs , CDs, and vinyl cleaning kits) stuck in my shopping cart.


Whenever I buy from eBay or amazon I always use shop n ship service. Very pro and efficient.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh ok, cool! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy shopping


----------



## dxb4fun (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, had been using shop&ship for the last year and had been quite happy with the service. Usually, it takes up to 5 days to ship from USA to Dxb.


----------

